# how to grow moss emersed?



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a greenhouse and have success with many rooted aquatic plants in have it emersed. I have moss and I pick a small piece of it, like 1/2 Inch and put it above moist soil. In 4 days the moss almost die. It have few green parts but a week after the moss completely die. how I can have it alive? it need to stay in a greenhouse with very high humidity like my experiment or it need to stay in open low humidity area?


----------

